# really scared



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

hi people.i am new to this forum and i am really scared at the moment.il start from the beginning so bear with me if its a bit long.i have been suffering with anxiety for about four years now.then about six months ago i started to feel like i couldnt feel my body.arms felt light and non excistent.legs were the same.sometimes had very weird feelings like head was shrinking or getting bigger that sort of thing.i went to my doctor and she said that this was dissacociation.i came out of the doctors feeling a bit better and it sort of went away but not for long.it came back and has been bothering me ever since.i have had to give up work becuase i feel so awful all of the time.anyway about a week ago i started to have this horrible feeling that i didnt feel in proportion with my surroundings like i was going to fall in to them and everything around me felt very there and i felt vulnerable to it.i then started to feel that familiar places like my home started to feel strange and like i shouldt be feeling like this.then i woke up in the middle of the night and my mind was completely blank and i couldnt think of anything.it was like everything was like a picture and i felt really trapped.i went to see my doctor and told her about this and she asked me if i heard voices.as soon as she said this to me i felt very anxious and sort of different.anyway since then i have been suffering really bad and its like im all alone.its like everything i do is a dream and everything i think about that i have done in the past is a dream aswell and seems like it only happened yesterday.even now everything feels like im in a dream.also everything that i do feels sort of strang like i have done it before.can depersonalisation make you feel like your having constant deja-vu.sorry it was so long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

It's probably dp with increased anxiety. I know it's scary, but you PROBABLY don't have to worry about it becoming worse. Anxiety is bad enough to deal with, with all the painful and crazy symptoms people get. I've had it so long that it doesn't really scare me anymore and finding a whole forum full of people who have, or have had it, helps me enormously.
If you're seeing a professional, make sure you bring some informative literature or printing from this site with you next time you go. And read through the postings here to see if you identify with some of them, maybe you'll find some help that way. Good luck, stay calm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

It's a very scary feeling when you don't know what's wrong with you, anybody woud be freaked out if they felt like you felt, I went thru the same thing when this first happen to me I remember the day and excactly what I was doing. I felt like inside my head disconnected from my body, not litterly but just inside, like i split, I know that sounds crazy! and I could also exsplain it like I felt like i was in a dream, alot of people say that I like to say I feel spaced out! that fits better for me but yes indeed I was so scared i didn't know what happen and i went to my best friend and i just cried and she probably thought I was nuts! but i new in my heart I was sane and you are to, You really are, I also didn't find out that I had dr untill almost ten years later! now this dr ruin my life! I couldn't get a job i was to scared and now that im 43 no one will hire me because i don't have a work history, This is pitifull and depressing,
Well hang in there and any time your scared you can email me at [email protected]


----------

